# Tracking chips for chainsaws



## Rabbitdog (Mar 3, 2008)

We have been losing chainsaws recently (via employee thefts). Does anyone have any idea how/where to purchase a tracking chip that would easily be hidden within a chainsaw and relocated when the saw ends up missing? Any companies doing this?
Not concerned with cost of tracking unit, just want to catch our little thief.
Thanks


----------



## mryb (Mar 3, 2008)

They have something called "Lo jack" that they use to locate stolen cars & laptops. I just heard of it. Don't know much about it...Rick


----------



## charlesfarm (Mar 3, 2008)

Might they be showing up on ebay? Could you keep a list of serial numbers of all your saws and if the same model shows up on ebay shortly after one comes up missing, send a question to the ebay seller requesting the serial number so you can "verify the date it was manufactured"  

You may also want to check local pawn shops for your saws as well via the serials. Don't know if they keep any record of who comes in and pawns bigger ticket items??

Might be easier/cheaper than tracking devices installed on every saw. I would imagine that would be quite expensive to "lo-jack" every saw.

Hope you catch the thief soon.

God bless,
Chris


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 3, 2008)

charlesfarm said:


> I would imagine that would be quite expensive to "lo-jack" every saw.
> 
> Hope you catch the thief soon.
> 
> ...



And the Lo-Jack type systems are transponder units, so they need power and are probably too big for even a large saw.

I've heard of them being put on dozers and backhoes, I could see them on trucks and chippers


----------



## fireman (Mar 3, 2008)

*chain saws*

I have had the same thing happen to me 4 saws this year 200t 2 260 and a 460.I installed small wireless video cameras that go to my computer.Its the worse feeling to know that somebody who works with you or you know is doing it.


----------



## mryb (Mar 3, 2008)

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=40733

http://www.livescience.com/technology/070215_powder_rfid.html


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 3, 2008)

A quick google search resulted this: 

http://www.freshpatents.com/Article...t20050915ptan20050200485.php?type=description

Looks like someone's working on the idea.

Most pet tracking devices would work; however, the cost may be prohibitive for a good compact device. Also, replacement of rechargeable batteries would have to become routine and the device would likely be noticed by your employees so, they would simply remove the device when they take the tool.

Your best solution is to give your employees a 'better not steal from me' talk and really sell them on the notion that sooner or later you're going to put a stop to the little thief's criminal ways. Also couldn't hurt to mention that the police are looking into the thefts and following some leads. Are you good at bluffing in poker...?

Also, I'd offer a 'tip' reward to your other employees for any info that might lead to a conviction. For $1000 reward, you might get a lot more watchful eyes on your equipment. Obviously, the recovered item might be worth less than that but, capturing the culprit would probably be well worth it.

That's what I'd do. Ever see the movie 'Ransom' with mel gibson? good example of what I'm talking about. Show em the money and you'll get all kinds of informers stepping up to sell out their buddy.


----------



## StihlRockin' (Mar 3, 2008)

A first step may be to check out mightygps.com as they have many options from a few hundred dollars to a couple thousand. The technology you need is gps driven. There are many options out there that will work, but I can't see it being economically feasible for several saws because the cost of just one unit is a few hundred. To cover all your saws with gps tracking would cost quite a bit and if you only went with 1 or 2 units, it's a guessing game which saw(s) will be taken next.

I first started looking into them a year ago because I wanted them attached to my stumper and chipper. Some offer the ability to go to your computer and check the location of each gps tracker in real time.

You may want to get the word out, lightly...but to all the crew, that you will be attaching gps tracking units to all the saws(and other equipment). Then complain a little how much it cost you, etc, etc, then that way maybe the threat of trackers on the equipment "might" stop a potential theft.

I'm curious... *at what times or time of day does your saws come up missing*






After work, how do you secure your saws and where do you keep them?

P.S. "If you want to do a more thorough search, use the search engines and use keywords like "gps tracking", "gps tracker", etc."

Hope that helps and Good luck.

*Stihl*Rockin'


----------



## mryb (Mar 3, 2008)

Run a big a$$ log chain through the handles at nite...Rick


----------



## lxt (Mar 3, 2008)

Electronic surveilance systems might have what you are looking for, when I was doing Investigations part time this is who we used, check out private investigation equipment!!

some of that stuff is small(size of a quarter)! hope this helps, you might be better off bugging the truck that the suspect drives out might be more than 1 employee in on it!!

LXT...............


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Mar 4, 2008)

Take the saw apart, on as many surfaces you can (incl cylinder fins, under the top cover etc) engrave your company or personal name and phone number, do it deep. At the very least it will make it very hard for whoever steals the saw to unload them, pissing off thieve this way will give you some satisfaction. I have my toll free number on all my saws and blowers.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Mar 4, 2008)

arbor pro said:


> Also, I'd offer a 'tip' reward to your other employees for any info that might lead to a conviction. For $1000 reward, you might get a lot more watchful eyes on your equipment. Obviously, the recovered item might be worth less than that but, capturing the culprit would probably be well worth it.
> 
> That's what I'd do. Ever see the movie 'Ransom' with mel gibson? good example of what I'm talking about. Show em the money and you'll get all kinds of informers stepping up to sell out their buddy.



I worked at Domino's pizza LONG ago. Anytime one of the drivers was robbed, the next day they would go put reward signs in that neighborhood. It was amazing, you'd have moms turning in sons, brothers turning in brothers, all for a $100 reward.


----------



## Bermie (Mar 4, 2008)

They have that here for scooters and bikes, not sure if it is an active tracking chip or just an ID tag that can be found with a scanner...


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 4, 2008)

C'mon guys...dump the technorwellian garbagio. Where is the end game there?

My 2 cent: Good old fashion booby traps...let's have some fun!


----------



## woodchux (Mar 4, 2008)

get a couple of those motion sensor cameras used by hunters... under a hundred bucks at a sporting good store near you.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 4, 2008)

*trackers wouldn't work*

I have GPS trackers in my trucks, but none of the systems I checked out would work on a saw. They all require batteries, and to find a remotely located device, you would have to have a subscription to a tracking service, which would cost $$ every month.

Furthermore, none of the trackers could be tolerated or hidden on a saw, and would be stupidly easy to defeat if they were present on the saw. Not to mention the futility of attaching a lawn mower battery and a 1/2 pound tracking device, along with all the wires to a chainsaw. You could probably pay for the missing chainsaws with the savings on labor you would incur toting all the batteries around.


I used to have some missing equipment and break-ins, and I installed a good security system along with an extensive camera system, as well as the GPS tracking units in all the trucks. I take the time to make sure that all employees know that they are being watched, even when they are not watched. Curiously, production went up, thefts went down, and false accusations by me went WAY down. Employee morale went UP, especially when I got rid of the loser employees !


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 4, 2008)

The chips need an EM field to pas over them to give up the information, like the pet chips and shoplifting chips, a dedicated scanner is needed to trigger the transfer of data.

I think it is induction powered, a small coil in the device produces a small current in the chip


----------



## capetrees (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't know your setup but if the guys leave in the morning with a saw or two and you know who was in the crew, how are saws missing? Have them check the saws out at the beginning of the day and if they don't come back, they get charged for a new one, period. Is it more complicated than that?


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 4, 2008)

woodchux said:


> get a couple of those motion sensor cameras used by hunters... under a hundred bucks at a sporting good store near you.



Not as much fun, but a really good idea.


----------

